# Am I too old to wear Hollister??



## SweetCheeks (Apr 18, 2009)

I am 33, and I love graphic tees for just casual wear, with jeans. I get them from Old Navy, American Eagle, and Hollister or A&F, and the reason I like especially Hollister's is b/c of how they are cut, slender at the waist and fitting, which for my figure, is flattering, and I think the shirts are cute and fun. I don't get into the shots with the company logos all over them though. Anyway, is this completely inappropriate? Opinions please? Thanks everyone.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 18, 2009)

I wear whatever i like...I don't think clothes have a age limit...if so I am in trouble with all my Disney t's..Now I do think Daisy Dukes have a age cut off for real, lol


----------



## Skin*Deep (Apr 18, 2009)

I think as long as you still look good in something, go for it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 18, 2009)

I think the clothes are really more for teens, but if you like them, keep on wearing them.


----------



## User35 (Apr 19, 2009)

to each their own....wear whatever you want. 

I wear hollister all the time. They have lots of simple tanks in a range of colors for summer...I like to stock up on em. I also like their sweats and hoodies...very soft and comfy.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't know the brand (never seen it in Australia) but 33 is hardly old! What YOU think is more important than what others may possibly think. If you love something and wear it for yourself and have confidence, then sure some people might think it doesn't look good, but there will be others who will admire you for it! No matter WHAT you wear, you can't please everyone, so you may as well please yourself!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 19, 2009)

Like everyone else said, wear what makes you feel/ look good.

But let me just say this.... My father is a 47 year old Black/Italian man and he wears Hollister. It is kind of embarrassing... it's like he's trying to be hip and trendy... but it's more of How you wear it than what brand you wear.


----------



## GlitterGeet (Apr 19, 2009)

As long as you feel in confident in what you wear, wear whatever you like!!!


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hollister is a cute casual line. There's no limit on it.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2009)

if it looks good then go for it! as others have said if you have the confidence to wear soemthing and it suits you then why not? 

and Tish you're not the only one with disney t shirts! bet you don't have the hannah montana beach towl that i do though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm 24 going on 10!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 19, 2009)

As long as you're comfortable in them, why not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just a few years younger than you're and I like Hollister and A&F! I hope they'll be available in Europe one day. I got mine from my sister who shipped them from the states and the man will go shopping for me when he's there for business.


----------



## Briar (Apr 19, 2009)

For casual wear? Why the heck not!?  I'm 38 and still like to wear cute, flattering tees with my jeans.  There is no rule that says you have to look like a frump just because you're over 30.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 19, 2009)

You're only too old for Limited Too.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_You're only too old for Limited Too._

 
and The Children's Place ha, ha


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 19, 2009)

delete


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hell no


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

I thought about this thread today when my 36 y/o husband put on his Hollister t-shirt!! He looked damn good and I am sure you do too!! Wear what you like girl....If it's not sold in the kids department it is not just for kids


----------



## sinergy (Apr 20, 2009)

I say wear what makes you happy, especially if you look good in it! 


Does bring up a thought though..a friend of the family, for her christmas cards took family pictures and her and her husband and their three kids all had on hollister, and they made sure that the logos were visible on everyone clothes. I thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Apr 20, 2009)

hahaah the limited too and childrens place comments made me laugh!   but seriously if you like it then wear it...age aint nothin but a number!!!
i wouldnt wear a t shirt with "i like boys" printed on it...but anything else is good!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

^^^^ lol....I so would wear it....Cuz I do....


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 20, 2009)

As long as the clothes fit, wear 'em!


----------



## User38 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am 46 and I wear whatever I like as long as it fits well and is  appropriate for the ocasion.. forget about it, age is in the mind


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_You're only too old for Limited Too._

 
Lmao. 'Nuff said.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 21, 2009)

Go for it!! If you feel good in it and you like it, you're not too old for it.


----------



## joey444 (Apr 21, 2009)

Like everyone else has said, if it fits good and you feel good in it, then wear it!!  I love my hollister jeans, I'm 29 and don't see my myself NOT buying them because I turn 30....


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. I just turned 30 and there are several Hollister and American Eagle tees in my closet. I wear them whenever I want to be comfy and casual and I say wear them with pride! I even used to have this shirt from Hot Topic that had the Tootsie Roll owl on it and it said "How Many Licks Does It Take?" and I would STILL wear it if it hadn't shrunk to nothing! I also used to have a Care Bear shirt and I would wear it too if I still had it. That makes me want to do a search now...


----------



## Boasorte (May 23, 2009)

I honestly think no one overthe age of 16 should wear those brands, although if it's just a normal tee or jeans, fine, as long as it doesn't have HOLLISTER all over the shirt


----------

